# Shows



## vetasst (Jan 10, 2009)

Well i am wanting to attend halter shows maybe this year with Hershey . He is about ready but don't know of any in the area. I haven't attened any and would like to watch and learn, any ideas?


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't know of any in your area. But i would me more than glad to answer any questions you have. I have spent the last 3/4 years work at a show stable and attending Donkey shows as a spectator.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 10, 2009)

I live in Wisconsin, and I do know the WI Donkey And Mule Society puts on a state show every year. They do have classes for miniatures. Not sure about any in Illinois.


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Jan 16, 2009)

I live in Illinois, and own several donkeys. I don't believe there are any donkey shows, nor have I found a donkey club. Indiana has shows, as does Michigan and Ohio, if you're up to travelling...On gotdonkey.com, there is a list on Illinois breeders. Perhaps contact one of them and ask. I know several of them show. Plus it's a fun way to see lots of donkey pictures!


----------

